# Plans for shop built dovetail jig.



## thecave (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi. I'm Jay, and I'm looking for some plans for a dovetail jig. Any help?


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Jay, try "woodgears.ca" for some amazing jigs and home built projects
good luck Fred


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Stumpy nubs made a very intricate one and has plans for sale.
Build your own Dovetail Jig/Machine as by Midwesterntradingco


----------



## gppatnude (Jun 1, 2011)

thecave said:


> Hi. I'm Jay, and I'm looking for some plans for a dovetail jig. Any help?


Woodsmith [or Shopnotes not sure which] had very detailed plans for one a long time back. I may have it, but i'm in the process of moving and can't get to it right now. it was pretty elaborate and probably labor intensive to build. 

You could go to their website and ask them which issue it was in.


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

gppatnude said:


> Woodsmith [or Shopnotes not sure which] had very detailed plans for one a long time back. I may have it, but i'm in the process of moving and can't get to it right now. it was pretty elaborate and probably labor intensive to build.
> 
> You could go to their website and ask them which issue it was in.


It was Woodsmith, Issue 58, page 16 (circa 1988) if you're still searching around for it. If you're talking about the half-blind jig!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Fine Woodworking had an article about building a dovetail jig, but I have no idea what issue it was. It was 10 or more years ago. You might want to look for a Stots Dovetail Jig. It's actually a template and not really a jig. You use it to make a dovetail jig. There are Youtube videos available on it.

Charley


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

It appears that Milescraft may have bought it out from Stots.

1218 - Dovetail Template Master - Milescraft

Buy MILESCRAFT DoveTail Template Master, Milescraft# 1218 at Woodcraft.com

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1218 Dovetail Fingerjoint Template Master: Home Improvement

GCG


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i am also interested in making a dovetail jig. looking at jigs you can buy, one side has straight fingers and the other has fingers shaped like isosceles triangles. how do they work?

are the angles on the triangle side of the jig the same as the angle of the bit that goes with the jig? for example, if it is an 8 degree dovetail bit, is the top angle of the triangle 16 degrees (each side being 8 degrees off the perpendicular)?

if so, then all we need to do is figure out the spacing and i can make a google sketchup template for making a jig. the idea wold be to print it out full scale and attach the printout to a board which then shows exactly how to shape the thing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can start from sq.1 but no need ,I suggest you buy the video below.
Dovetails Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

It will show you how easy it can be...it's only 10.oo bucks and well worth the price...you can buy the fork at the same time..(7/16" one) the bit you can off ebay at a great price also to off set the total price.
2 PC Dovetail Router Bit Set for Keller Jig 1633 1643 | eBay

I can show you the water but I can get you to drink 
No need to make a easy job into a hard one. 
===



Chris Curl said:


> i am also interested in making a dovetail jig. looking at jigs you can buy, one side has straight fingers and the other has fingers shaped like isosceles triangles. how do they work?
> 
> are the angles on the triangle side of the jig the same as the angle of the bit that goes with the jig? for example, if it is an 8 degree dovetail bit, is the top angle of the triangle 16 degrees (each side being 8 degrees off the perpendicular)?
> 
> if so, then all we need to do is figure out the spacing and i can make a google sketchup template for making a jig. the idea wold be to print it out full scale and attach the printout to a board which then shows exactly how to shape the thing.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

ok. i did some more research, and i now understand how to use it. it does look very straightforward.

so all i need is one of the forks and i can make my own.

would anyone be willing to loan me a fork for a couple of days? i promise i'll send it right back, along with a copy of it as a thank you.

or if that person would like to copy one of theirs and send it to me, i'd be more than happy to pay shipping and a couple of dollars as to cover the cost of the wood and a cup of coffee.

heck fire. or even just a trace of one that i can use to make a template out of.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

You need it ,it's the key to get it made dead on for all the fork parts,you just screw it to the blank stock and use a pattern or trim bit to cut it out,I guess you could made it with a copy but I have not try it,they must all be dead on,if one is not dead on they will all be off and you will not see it until you go to use the jig,,that's why they sale it for 240.oo dollars... a long one is sold for 350.oo . like the one I posted..

===


Chris Curl said:


> ok. so all i need is one of the forks and i can make my own.
> 
> would anyone be willing to loan me a fork for a couple of days? i promise i'll send it right back, along with a copy of it as a thank you.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

ok. i'll try to stick the crowbar in my wallet. i hope it doesn't break the crowbar.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

OK, I ordered it. The web site said they were out of stock, but I called and the nice lady on the phone said they actually have 2 in stock, so they will be able to fill it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's good  did you get the DVD also. 

===


Chris Curl said:


> OK, I ordered it. The web site said they were out of stock, but I called and the nice lady on the phone said they actually have 2 in stock, so they will be able to fill it.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

no, i did not get the dvd. i'm a pretty quick study. is it for learning how to use it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
Yes it will show how to set it up and use it ,one time thing but if you are a wiz kid you can do it without the DVD..

==



Chris Curl said:


> no, i did not get the dvd. i'm a pretty quick study. is it for learning how to use it?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

whiz kid? not quite.

but i think i pick stuff pretty quickly


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Chris, Bob,

I've been lurking and thought I'd post a couple of links to the Sommerfeld's Youtube channel.

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Dovetails Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 1 - YouTube
Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Dovetails Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 2 - YouTube

Is this the DVD you mentioned, Bob?

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes that's the one..I knew it would take to long b/4 someone put it on YouTube..

Thanks

---


GulfcoastGuy said:


> Chris, Bob,
> 
> I've been lurking and thought I'd post a couple of links to the Sommerfeld's Youtube channel.
> 
> ...


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob, What dimension 8020 is he using for the inner track plate between the 5/8 stock and the 3/4 stock?

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I don't recall off the top of my head I will need to put a ruler on it,,..but I use 3/4" stock for both the backer broads...that way I don't need to shim the broad...you need a little bit of room for the glue....

===




GulfcoastGuy said:


> Bob, What dimension 8020 is he using for the inner track plate between the 5/8 stock and the 3/4 stock?
> 
> GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the photo. That's series 10; 1030.

8020 T Slot Aluminum Extrusion 10 s 1030 x 24 N | eBay

Or some 1" stock with a track top and bottom should do. Am I right in assuming that the 3" and 21" dimensions, especially the 21", are subject to user need and not cast in stone?

Thanks again for the research.

GCG

A little less on shipping through Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/80-20-SERIES-T-SLOTTED-EXTRUSION/dp/B001F0I38U/ref=sr_1_240?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1352980413&sr=1-240&keywords=80%2F20+10+SERIES


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

You are right on it can be anything you want it to be but the longer is the better, you can cut it off but it's hard to make it longer..  like for a blanket chess..etc.

==



GulfcoastGuy said:


> Thanks for the photo. That's series 10; 1030.
> 
> 8020 T Slot Aluminum Extrusion 10 s 1030 x 24 N | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't recall off the top of my head I will need to put a ruler on it,,..but I use 3/4" stock for both the backer broads...that way I don't need to shim the broad...you need a little bit of room for the glue....
> 
> ===


hi bob,

am i correct in assuming that the 2 pieces on the sides of the 8020 are what you are calling the "backer boards"?

so if i understand correctly, the entire thickness of the center piece is 3/4" + 1" + 3/4" = 2 1/2", where the 3/4" pieces are the backer boards, and the 1" part is the 8020?


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope you're not getting too tired of the questions , Bob.

Are you using guide pins in the forks or are you just securing them square to the block with friction? If you're adding pins what are you using for stock?

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

You are right on the " backer boards" must be replace from time to time.

===


Chris Curl said:


> hi bob,
> 
> am i correct in assuming that the 2 pieces on the sides of the 8020 are what you are calling the "backer boards"?
> 
> so if i understand correctly, the entire thickness of the center piece is 3/4" + 1" + 3/4" = 2 1/2", where the 3/4" pieces are the backer boards, and the 1" part is the 8020?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

Not at all I enjoy them so many ways to make them..
Pins ,No I did not put them in place I didn't see the need for them,once the screw is in place and you square one up they all fit just right..

The only thing I did add/change was some pads ( UHMW) so the nasty Alum.did not mark up the router top table with black marks..

UHMW
UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips

==


GulfcoastGuy said:


> Hope you're not getting too tired of the questions , Bob.
> 
> Are you using guide pins in the forks or are you just securing them square to the block with friction? If you're adding pins what are you using for stock?
> 
> GCG


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks bob. i think i have all the info i need now.

on a side note, i am loving that 80/20 stuff ... so many possibilities ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome ,that stuff is great and it works great for a ski jig no give at all and router plate just fits in the slot just right..

===


Chris Curl said:


> thanks bob. i think i have all the info i need now.
> 
> on a side note, i am loving that 80/20 stuff ... so many possibilities ...


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> thanks bob. i think i have all the info i need now.
> 
> on a side note, i am loving that 80/20 stuff ... so many possibilities ...


Miter gauge fence! ... Yeah!:yes2:

80/20 is great stuff. Been around it for years in industrial automation. Hardly anyone fabs up steel work station enclosures any more. Why would they when you can throw one together in a few hours with this stuff?

GCG


----------

